# Reality check- first venture; 'high quality small screen..



## mixsit (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to get some advice in trying to get up to speed for our first venture into flat screen TV.

I was set to go for the small panasonic tc p42s60 plasma, then found it wasn't even available.
It is actually larger than we'd like anyway, so starting again with the reading, I'm now looking at perhaps the Samsung UN32EH5000.

One question I'd like to ask is- being surprised to see there doesn't seem to be 'high-ish end' small sets, is it more or less true that at these sizes image quality simply is just less critical?

Unless we have to add additional gear, we'll be running the audio through our existing stereo system for the most part. And I was leaning to the 'EH5000 over the '4000 for the _audio out_ rather the higher screen speed.

It sure is weird being out of one's element. Audio (pro audio/recording what have you.. no problem :wave:
But this is.. wow. 
:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mixsit said:


> I'm hoping to get some advice in trying to get up to speed for our first venture into flat screen TV.
> 
> I was set to go for the small panasonic tc p42s60 plasma, then found it wasn't even available.
> It is actually larger than we'd like anyway, so starting again with the reading, I'm now looking at perhaps the
> ...


Hello,
Regardless of size, I still think a quality picture quality to be both possible and affordable. Out of curiosity, are you thinking a 32-42 inch primarily out of budget? I only ask because I recommended a 50 inch LG Plasma recently to one of my friends recently. It is simply phenomenal for right under $500 to your door. I am not positive if it has an Optical Digital Output though.
Cheers,
Jack


----------



## mixsit (Feb 11, 2012)

No Sir. We are both just not that keen on the need for a big screen.
The last I looked the pannie' was available at (dell I think it was) for $800. After going round and round, 32" _seems _a nice size.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Very good. You might want to check stock on the Panasonic as it has been discontinued. They do offer a 42 inch 720p model that is available for $399. Here is a link to that:http://www.bestbuy.com/site/viera-4...3&skuId=8124416&st=panasonic p42x60&cp=1&lp=1

Finding a high featured small panel is an exceedingly rare thing in the US. The bottom end of the market is utterly brutal for the manufacturers and 99% of US customers are going to sacrifice features for screen size. Not the case in Europe and Japan however.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you looking strictly for a plasma tv?


----------



## mixsit (Feb 11, 2012)

Actually I got a bit side tracked here. No, I'm not set on a plasma. More wanting to field the question
of not needing as high a quality in the smaller screen size- I.e. the Samsungs I mentioned, in spite of not being up to the level of the plasmas, might do very well or as well due to their smaller size?


----------

